# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  برنامه 120 روزه مکتبستان

## ali.z

سلام بچه ها

من میخواستم برنامه 120 روزه مکتبستان رو بگیرم میخواستم بدونم کسی اون رو تا حالا تهیه کرده اگه کسی تهیه کرده بیاد بگه هزینش چقدره و برنامش خوبه یا نه؟

----------


## HaMeD.DeljoO

نه برنامه ی 90 روزه ی سلیمانی نه 120 روزه ی مکتبستان و نه 5 ماهه افشار نمیتونه شما رو به جایی برسونه ! بشخصه درمورد تک تکشون تحقیق کردم ! 

اینجور برنامه ها هیچگونه مروری ندارند یا اگر داشته باشند بزور در برنامه جاش کردند ! شما در بهترین حالت پیش 1 رو ضعیف کار کردید که دارید به اینجور برنامه ها توجه میکنید پس بدونید اگه با این برنامه ها پیش برید نه تنها سودی در کار نیست بلکه پیش 2 رو هم مثل پیش 1 گذرا تموم میکنید و شب کنکور هست که ضربشو میخورید !

سوادم انقدر بود !:yahoo (1):

----------


## ali.z

> نه برنامه ی 90 روزه ی سلیمانی نه 120 روزه ی مکتبستان و نه 5 ماهه افشار نمیتونه شما رو به جایی برسونه ! بشخصه درمورد تک تکشون تحقیق کردم ! 
> 
> اینجور برنامه ها هیچگونه مروری ندارند یا اگر داشته باشند بزور در برنامه جاش کردند ! شما در بهترین حالت پیش 1 رو ضعیف کار کردید که دارید به اینجور برنامه ها توجه میکنید پس بدونید اگه با این برنامه ها پیش برید نه تنها سودی در کار نیست بلکه پیش 2 رو هم مثل پیش 1 گذرا تموم میکنید و شب کنکور هست که ضربشو میخورید !
> 
> سوادم انقدر بود !:yahoo (1):


خودش گفته که 4 هفته که خوندی 2 هفته بعدش مروره
نظرت درمورد جزواتشون چیه؟

----------


## HaMeD.DeljoO

> خودش گفته که 4 هفته که خوندی 2 هفته بعدش مروره
> نظرت درمورد جزواتشون چیه؟


دادا منظورم اینه که کسی که میاد ادعا میکنه من میخوام برنامه 120 روزه بدم باید بتونه واسه هرکس جدا بده ! بالاخره شما باس یه پولی خرج کنی پس چه بهتر که درست خرج بشه !

و اما جزواتشون ! بجز عمارلو که الان فک میکنم دیگه پخش نمیشه بقیشون همون کتب بازار هستن که گاها با دست نوشته شده یا بصورت فجیعی تایپ شدن !

فقط خواهشن دوستان نیان بگن شما فقط داری مکتبستان رو میکوبی  ! ولی حقیقتش همینه !

صاحب سایتش هنوز ترم 3 پزشکیه خودشو دکتر میدونه ! میاد از روی همایش های افشار نت برداری میکنه به اسم انگیزشی میزنه تو سایتش !

خلاصه بگم که نکن با خودت داداش ! اگر میخوای مشاوره بگیری حتما حضوری برو و یه برنامه مختص خودت با شرایط خودت بگیر چون این جور افراد دارن فقط از قانون یکی برای همه ، همه برای یکی برای پر کردن جیبشون بهره میبرن ! :Yahoo (99):

----------


## wayfaring stranger

آخه تا وقتی برنامه ی قلم چی هست چه احتیاجی به این کاراست؟

----------


## ali.z

اخه یه جوری تبلیغ میکنن ادم وسوسه میشه فک کنم با همون قلمچی برم جلو بهتره البته شاید جزواتشون رو گرفتم

----------


## HaMeD.DeljoO

> اخه یه جوری تبلیغ میکنن ادم وسوسه میشه فک کنم با همون قلمچی برم جلو بهتره البته شاید جزواتشون رو گرفتم


بنظر من برنامه ی قلمچی جامع تره ، شما میتونی شخصی سازیش کنی مطالبی که عقب موندی رو با بالابردن ساعت مطالعه بین برنامه ی جدید جا کنی و اینجوری عقب افتادگیا ها رو جبران کنی تازه توی دوران طلایی عید هم 14 روز وقت داری برای جمع بندی پیش 1 و پایه

پس تو فکر نباش فقط یه تغییر کوچولو تو رویه ی زندگیت بده ! بدون خدا عاشق اینه که کمکت کنه :Yahoo (5):

----------


## ali.z

> بنظر من برنامه ی قلمچی جامع تره ، شما میتونی شخصی سازیش کنی مطالبی که عقب موندی رو با بالابردن ساعت مطالعه بین برنامه ی جدید جا کنی و اینجوری عقب افتادگیا ها رو جبران کنی تازه توی دوران طلایی عید هم 14 روز وقت داری برای جمع بندی پیش 1 و پایه
> 
> پس تو فکر نباش فقط یه تغییر کوچولو تو رویه ی زندگیت بده ! بدون خدا عاشق اینه که کمکت کنه


بنظرت با 10 ساعت خوندن میتونم تا کنکور به تسلط خوبی به درس ها برسم

----------


## Takfir

> بنظرت با 10 ساعت خوندن میتونم تا کنکور به تسلط خوبی به درس ها برسم




این روز ها همه این سوالو میپرسند! به هر دلیلی کسایی که شروع نکردند میپرسند! عده ای میگن میشه عده ای میگن نمیشه!
 
 سعی کردم تمام راه های موجود رو بگم!+ چند تیکه انگیزشی ناب 
 
 شما بعد از گوش دادن به این فایل خواهید دونست که شما میتونید از الان موفق بشید یا نه؟! 
 استراتژی که مورد تدریس قرار گرفته اینه که چگونه بفهمم من میتونم یا نه؟! 
 در مورد اینم بحث شده که چگونه با وجود هر اتفاقی شما ادامه بدید! 
 امیدوارم جزء کسایی باشی که شروع میکنی و موفق میشی 
 حتما گوش کن! 
 
 برگرفته شده از ***************

----------


## HaMeD.DeljoO

> بنظرت با 10 ساعت خوندن میتونم تا کنکور به تسلط خوبی به درس ها برسم


اگر تا الان روزی 5 دقیقه هم نخوندی با هدف گذاری یکدفعه ای روی روزی 10 ساعت فقط شکست های بیشتری رو برای خودت رقم میزنی !

از 5 ساعت توی روز های مدرسه و 7-8 ساعت توی روزهای تعطیل شرع کن و تا بعد عید 1-2 ساعت به هرکدوم اضافه کن

ولی اگر تا الان همچین ساعت مطالعه ای داشتی با روزی 10 ساعت میتونی 5 بار کنکورور مرور کنی تا شب کنکور

سعی کن گام هات پشت هم باشه نه اینکه یکیرو برداری بعدش بعدی رو بزاری واسه 2 ماه دیگه

موفق باشی

----------


## ali.z

> اگر تا الان روزی 5 دقیقه هم نخوندی با هدف گذاری یکدفعه ای روی روزی 10 ساعت فقط شکست های بیشتری رو برای خودت رقم میزنی !
> 
> از 5 ساعت توی روز های مدرسه و 7-8 ساعت توی روزهای تعطیل شرع کن و تا بعد عید 1-2 ساعت به هرکدوم اضافه کن
> 
> ولی اگر تا الان همچین ساعت مطالعه ای داشتی با روزی 10 ساعت میتونی 5 بار کنکورور مرور کنی تا شب کنکور
> 
> سعی کن گام هات پشت هم باشه نه اینکه یکیرو برداری بعدش بعدی رو بزاری واسه 2 ماه دیگه
> 
> موفق باشی


نه بابا من صفر نیستم ازمون قبلی ترازم 5400 شد تازه با 5روزه مریض بودن 5400 شدم اگه مریض نبودم نزدیک 6 میشدم این ازمون هم همش مریض بودم بخاطر همین ناامیدم

----------


## mika

من به برنامه قلم چی اعتماد کامل دارم 
هرچند که دوتا آزمون جمع بندی رو خوب پیش نرفتم 
اما میدونم که میشه با برنامه کانون جبرانش کرد به شرطی که کم کاری نکرد
این x و y که میان میگن شما با برنامه فلان روزه ما پیش برو حکایت همونه که میگه کنکور را یک شبه 100 بزنید  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## Lara27

عزیزم بخون از الان با یه برنامه اصولی و تیزبینی و زیرکی خودت میتونی موفق بشی 
شک نکن
بعضیا هم معلوم نیس با خودشون چند چندن یه روز میان میگن نخونید ما از خیلی وقت پیش شروع کردیم و عمرا موفق نمیشید 
بعد میان انرژی میدن که فلانه و میشه
یعنی اصلا ثبات ندارن ادم اصلا میمونه کدوم حرفشونو بشنوه
ولی تو کر باش وقتی از نشدن ها و نرسیدن ها بهت میگن یا از محال بودن ارزوهات 
البته ببخشید این یه جمله بود قبلا یه جا خونده بودم دقیقش یادم نیس ولی توی همین مضمون بود

----------


## Dynamic

من خیلی مایل به وارد شدن به این بحثا نیستم ولی برام خیلی جالبه خیلی خیلی جالبه
فارغ التحصیل روانشانسی و هر رشته دیگری چقدر باید اعتماد به سقف داشته باشه برنماه واسه قبولی پزشکی بده!
والا من توی رشته قبلیم که مهندسی بود رتبه بسیار عالی داشتم در دانشگاه تهران! باز اومدم کنکور دادم خدا رو شکر بد نشد ولی من برام خوب زیر 100 بود نه زیر 700!!!! بازم کسی میپرسه میگم "من " این برنامم بود و نمیتونم واسه کس دیگری برنامه بدم. سیستم آدما با هر فرق میکنه. ولی طرف میره ادبیات فارسی میخونه میشه مشاور کنکور! برنامه میده! و سخنرانی میکنه
بابا بشینید درستونو بخونید هر کسی بر اساس شناختش از خودش توانش برنامش و خیلی چیزای دیگه باید واسه خودش برنامه بنویسه این مسخره بازی مشاورهمشاوره چیه راه افتاده. تا الانم 1 ریال به هیچ کدام از این آدمای بیکار پر ادعا نداده ام برای مقاطع بعدی هم محال ممکنه حتی نگاه کنم ببینم چرت و پرتایی رو که میگن. 
اینا عرضه داشتن خودشون یه رشته درست و حسابی قبول میشدن! مثل اون گروه کنکور اسان است همشون بسیار هفت خط هستند و پر ادعا! این از من به شماها نصیحت. حالا دیگه میل خودتونه.
البته اگه به روش این فاکتور گرفتنا بخوایدنگاه کنید که هیچ مثلا از دو ماه پیش مینوشتن برخی بچه ها واسه همدیگه وااااااااااااااااای 3 ماه مونده تا کنکور:/ دقیقا بیشتر از 5 ماه از الان وقت هست تا کنکور این هزار بار یک ماه پیش یکی ازم پرسید تو این 4 ماه به نظرت میتونم؟ گفتم به نظرم تو این دو هفته باقی مونده نمیدونم میتونی یا نه! الان باز بیایید بگید تو این دو ماه!!!
هدفتون رو معین کنید طبق همون بودجه بندی کنید. و برنامه بریزید : چه موقع بخونید. چطور بخونید . چی بخونی. درصدا رو چطور بالانس کنید . بابا یکی مغزش نمیکشه 70 درصد ریاضی بزنه ولی میتونه میانگین شیمی و زیستو مثلا بالای 80 بزنه خب این به راحتی جبران میکنه چرا این استاندارهای غیر استاندارد مشاور!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ها رو واسه خودتون ملاک قرار میدید.
من همینا رو بلد بودم گفتم شاید بدرد بخوره دیگه بقیشو خودتون میدونید.
موفق باشید همگی. به جای وقت تلف کردن 24 ساعته اینجا هم دو صفحه زیست بخونید! شاید فرجی شد.... تو این یک ماه باقی مونده تا کنکور!! :Yahoo (35):

----------


## MAHSA

> من خیلی مایل به وارد شدن به این بحثا نیستم ولی برام خیلی جالبه خیلی خیلی جالبه
> فارغ التحصیل روانشانسی و هر رشته دیگری چقدر باید اعتماد به سقف داشته باشه برنماه واسه قبولی پزشکی بده!
> والا من توی رشته قبلیم که مهندسی بود رتبه بسیار عالی داشتم در دانشگاه تهران! باز اومدم کنکور دادم خدا رو شکر بد نشد ولی من برام خوب زیر 100 بود نه زیر 700!!!! بازم کسی میپرسه میگم "من " این برنامم بود و نمیتونم واسه کس دیگری برنامه بدم. سیستم آدما با هر فرق میکنه. ولی طرف میره ادبیات فارسی میخونه میشه مشاور کنکور! برنامه میده! و سخنرانی میکنه
> بابا بشینید درستونو بخونید هر کسی بر اساس شناختش از خودش توانش برنامش و خیلی چیزای دیگه باید واسه خودش برنامه بنویسه این مسخره بازی مشاورهمشاوره چیه راه افتاده. تا الانم 1 ریال به هیچ کدام از این آدمای بیکار پر ادعا نداده ام برای مقاطع بعدی هم محال ممکنه حتی نگاه کنم ببینم چرت و پرتایی رو که میگن. 
> اینا عرضه داشتن خودشون یه رشته درست و حسابی قبول میشدن! مثل اون گروه کنکور اسان است همشون بسیار هفت خط هستند و پر ادعا! این از من به شماها نصیحت. حالا دیگه میل خودتونه.
> البته اگه به روش این فاکتور گرفتنا بخوایدنگاه کنید که هیچ مثلا از دو ماه پیش مینوشتن برخی بچه ها واسه همدیگه وااااااااااااااااای 3 ماه مونده تا کنکور:/ دقیقا بیشتر از 5 ماه از الان وقت هست تا کنکور این هزار بار یک ماه پیش یکی ازم پرسید تو این 4 ماه به نظرت میتونم؟ گفتم به نظرم تو این دو هفته باقی مونده نمیدونم میتونی یا نه! الان باز بیایید بگید تو این دو ماه!!!
> هدفتون رو معین کنید طبق همون بودجه بندی کنید. و برنامه بریزید : چه موقع بخونید. چطور بخونید . چی بخونی. درصدا رو چطور بالانس کنید . بابا یکی مغزش نمیکشه 70 درصد ریاضی بزنه ولی میتونه میانگین شیمی و زیستو مثلا بالای 80 بزنه خب این به راحتی جبران میکنه چرا این استاندارهای غیر استاندارد مشاور!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ها رو واسه خودتون ملاک قرار میدید.
> من همینا رو بلد بودم گفتم شاید بدرد بخوره دیگه بقیشو خودتون میدونید.
> موفق باشید همگی. به جای وقت تلف کردن 24 ساعته اینجا هم دو صفحه زیست بخونید! شاید فرجی شد.... تو این یک ماه باقی مونده تا کنکور!!


تکبیر  :Yahoo (15):

----------


## konkuriha

مکتبستان کلا کارش خیلی خوبه حتما پکیج و محصولاتش و به خصوص زبانش رو ببینید. من کلا قبولش دارم

----------


## امیر ارسلان

من قصد داشتم بگیرم ولی گفتن 200 هزار تومن :Yahoo (21): 
پشیمون شدم خودم برنامه چیندم واسه خودم

----------


## ali.z

> من قصد داشتم بگیرم ولی گفتن 200 هزار تومن
> پشیمون شدم خودم برنامه چیندم واسه خودم


 200 هزار تومنننننننننننننننننننننن  نننننننننننننننننننننننن کلا 4 صفهه برنامست

----------


## امیر ارسلان

> 200 هزار تومنننننننننننننننننننننن  نننننننننننننننننننننننن کلا 4 صفهه برنامست


والا نمیدونم 
ولی خودم پرسیدم ازشون با پیامک
خودمم فکر می کردم کمتر باشه

----------


## ali.z

> والا نمیدونم 
> ولی خودم پرسیدم ازشون با پیامک
> خودمم فکر می کردم کمتر باشه


 از بسته طلایشون استفاده کردی؟ اگه استفاده کردی خوب بود یا نه؟

----------


## امیر ارسلان

> از بسته طلایشون استفاده کردی؟ اگه استفاده کردی خوب بود یا نه؟


از بسته طلایی نه
ولی از چندتا جزوهای که تو بستشون هس استفاده کردم بدرد نمی خورن مفت گرونه :Yahoo (21):

----------


## ali.z

> از بسته طلایی نه
> ولی از چندتا جزوهای که تو بستشون هس استفاده کردم بدرد نمی خورن مفت گرونه


 از کدوما استفده کردی؟

----------


## پویا دقتی

> من قصد داشتم بگیرم ولی گفتن 200 هزار تومن
> پشیمون شدم خودم برنامه چیندم واسه خودم


سلام

امیدوارم این مطلب ( 200 هزار تومن ) فقط یک شوخی باشه

----------


## hamed2357

لطفا اینجا را گوش بدید(دقیقه 10 به بعدش مهم است و به درد کنکوری ها میخوره)
فارغ التحصیل کارشناسی مهندسی مکانیک شریف
فارغ التحصیل کارشناسی ارشد MBA صنعتی شریف
مهندس شعبانعلی با سابقه مشاوره ی کاری در 47کشور دنیا
جوانی که حدودا 37 ساله هست.
گوش بدید کامل چی میگه

راستی من (حامد)یک چیز بگم هنگ کنید
دیشب با یک مادر پدر و کنکوری اهوازی تلفنی صحبت کردم.
گفت دبیر ریاضیش جلسه ای 1.5 میلیون میگیره
بعدش سرچ کردم این آقا الکی معروف شده و معلوم نیس کجا خونده
مگه اتم میشکافه - مگه موشک هوا میکنه -
گفت تا الان 10 جلسه برگزار کرده و شروع کلاس ها هم 25 می زد تو کانون و الانم همون 25 هست
گفتم هیچ دبیر یا استادی در ایران وجود ندارد که ارزشش ساعتی بیشتر از 200هزار تومان باشد تازه خیلی خوش بینانه
اونوقت دوست خودم که مدال نقره ی المپیاد ریاضی جهانی داره پول زندگیشو نداره
آدم میبینه چه **** هایی چه پول هایی در میارند.

----------

